# idesk sur fluxbox

## fb99

est-ce que vous savez ou je peux trouver un guide pour mettre idesk sur fluxbox

----------

## Dom

je sais pas trop mais je peux t'expliquer comment j'ai fait :

1 - Après un emerge idesk, tu crées dans ton répertoire perso un fichier .ideskrc  :

```
table Config

  FontName: tahoma

  FontSize: 8

  FontColor: #ffffff

  PaddingX: 35

  PaddingY: 25

  Locked: true

  HighContrast: false

  Transparency: 120

  Shadow: true

  ShadowColor: #000000

  ShadowX: 1

  ShadowY: 2

  Bold: false

end
```

Ensuite, tu crées un dossier .idesktop, qui va contenir un fichier program.Ink pour chacune des icônes. Par exemple, pour xmms.Ink :

```
table Icon

  Command: xmms

  Icon: /home/dominique/.idesktop/Icons/l33t_MED_xmms_small.png

  X: 170

  Y: 10

end
```

Pour lancer idesk au démarrage, il faut le rajouter dans .xinitrc. En général, ça ne fonctionne pas bien parce que idesk est chargé avant le fond d'écran? Je te conseille donc de créer un script "delay_idesk" :

```
#!/bin/bash

# la valeur après sleep (en secondes) est éventuellement à régler

sleep 3

idesk
```

Voilà normalement ça devrait bien fonctionner   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fb99

ça marche merci   :Laughing: 

comment faire pour que les icônes ne soit pas carré mais ronde

----------

## fb99

à oui et comment créer un script (désolé de te dérangé mais je ne mis connais pas beaucoup  :Embarassed:  )

----------

## Dom

Pour le script, tu crées tout simplement un fichier texte qui contient les commandes à exécuter, puis tu fais un "chmod +x <fichier>" pour qu'il devienne exécutable. Par exemple, pour delay_idesk :

```
# su

password :

# cd /usr/bin

# touch delay_idesk

# nano delay_idesk

tu édites le fichier, puis tu enregistres (ctrl + o) et tu quittes (ctrl +x)

# chmod +x delay_idesk
```

Tu peux maintenant tester le script en tapant delay_idesk dans un terminal.

----------

## Dom

J'ai oublié les icônes... désolé mais je comprend pas trop pourquoi les tiennes sont carrées. Tu utilises les icônes gentoo ?

----------

## fb99

oui c'est bon mon script marche mais ça ne suffit pas pour qu'il 

se lance au démarrage de fluxbox.

----------

## Dom

Il faut maintenant que tu édites ~/.xinitrc : avant la ligne "fluxbox", tu rajoutes "delay_idesk &". Attention, le "&" est très important, il permet au script de ne pas bloquer sur idesk et de lancer tous les programmes jusqu'à fluxbox.

----------

## fb99

c'est bien ce que je pensais mais je trouve .xinitrx il est censé se trouvé où ?

----------

## Dom

Dans /home/nom_d'utilisateur/. Je poste le mien :

/home/dominique/.xinitrc :

```
export LC_ALL="fr_FR"

numlockx on

delay_idesk &

gkrellm2 -w &

fluxbox
```

----------

## fb99

merci, c'est possible que je ne l'ai pas parce que je suis tout le temps en root.

----------

## plut0nium

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> merci, c'est possible que je ne l'ai pas parce que je suis tout le temps en root.

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

c'est pas prudent ça...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dom

Mais c'est pas bien du tout ça   :Confused: 

Sérieusement tu devrais éviter, ça peut être dangereux pour ton système. Connecte-toi plutôt en utilisateur, et connecte-toi en root en ouvrant un terminal (avec "su", "su -" pour ouvrir une véritable session root, ou "sudo <nom_du_prog>" pour exécuter un programme en tant que root).

----------

## px

simple exemple, tu te croi dans un /tmp et tu fait un rm -rf * alors que tu etait dans le / ... si tu est en root tu flingue tout... si tu est en user ca te jette

----------

## fb99

bon ben si vous le dite. En faite j'ai pris cette mauvaise habitude quand j'était utilisateur mandrake parce qu'il y avait des gestionnaire qui ne pouvais s'ouvrir qu'en root. donc voilà ...

donc en root il n'y a pas de .xinitrd?

----------

## HuGoBioS

si un mec tetu comem moi a pu passer de always root a un user normal ... tu peux y arriver !

bon ok je suis tres souvent en su ou en avec sudo ... mais c'ets vrai que c'ets bcp plus secure !!!

----------

## fb99

voilà c'est fait j'ai créer un nouvel user et je l'ai mis dans le groupe users est-ce un choix judicieux?

----------

## Dom

Normalement oui, dans /root/.xinitrc. Mais je crois qu'il existe d'autres scripts de lancement de X. Comment tu lances X avec fluxbox au démarrage ?

Sinon, il faudrais que tu crées un utilisateur comme ça :

```
# adduser nom_utilisateur -G games,audio,wheel

# mkdir /home/nom_utilisateur

# passwd nom_utilisateur

password :

# chown nom_utilisateur -R /home/nom_utilisateur
```

J'espère ne pas me tromper - corrigez-moi éventuellement

Ensuite, tu crées le fichier /home/nom_utilisateur/.xinitrc avec au minimum :

```
delay_idesk &

fluxbox
```

----------

## fb99

comment faire pour avoir des belles icônes comme celles-là:

http://membres.lycos.fr/zeduf/images/screen.jpg

----------

## HuGoBioS

hesite pas a mettre ton user dans d'autres groupes si jamais des progs te disent qu'il te manque des droits!

```
hugo@BosS hugo $ groups 

users wheel floppy audio cdrom video cdrw usb portage dsp xcdwrite

```

----------

## Dom

Il faut que l'utilisateur soit dans wheel si tu veux avoir la possibilité de te connecter un root à partir d'un terminal. Pour les icônes, c'est les icônes gentoo :

http://www.gentoo.org/images/icons/icons.tar.bz2

----------

## fb99

à bon users ça suffit pas.

----------

## fb99

j'ai ajouté un user mais le fichier menu qui est dans .fluxbox ne change sert à rien je n'ai que trois chose dans mon menu:

xterm

restart

exit

comment je dois faire

----------

## Dom

copie /root/.fluxbox/menu vers /home/nom_utilisateur/.fluxbox/menu, et n'oublie pas de faire un "chown nom_utilisateur /home/nom_utilisateur/.fluxbox/menu".

----------

## fb99

j'ai essayé de faire un fichier .xinitrc mais ça change rien il ne charge rien plus que fluxbox au démarrage

----------

## Dom

si tu ouvres un terminal et que tu tapes "delay_idesk" ça lance bien idesk ?

----------

## fb99

oui parfaitement

j'ai aussi mis l'option numlockx on 

mais le numlock se met pas sur on.

----------

## fb99

et je n'arrive plus à quitter fluxbox mon clavier se bloque et l'écran devient tout noir.

Je sais pas si ça change qqch mais j'utilise gdm

----------

## Dom

est-ce que tu as installé numlockx (emerge numlockx) ? Cette fois-ci je pense ne pas me tromper en te disant que ça va aller très vite, mais vérifie si il n'y a pas trop de dépendances (emerge -p numlockx).

----------

## fb99

c'est peut-être pour ça qu'il plantait.

----------

## fb99

c'est bon ça plante plus.

mais y a toujours pas de idesk

----------

## Dom

Oui ça change tout... Je n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner gdm correctement, et je suis donc revenu à une connexion classique dans la console (finalement je ne le regrette pas, ça permet entre autre d'utiliser facilement xinitrc). Désolé, mais je ne peux pas vraiment t'aider pour gdm.

----------

## fb99

donc toi tu te logue en mode console. Et ensuite tu tappe startx

----------

## Dom

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54501

Un thread très récent sur le sujet

----------

## fb99

ah merci c'est vrai ça pourrais m'aider   :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

n'utiliserais tu pas gdm ou kdm pour te loguer par hazarre ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Dom

Oui moi je tape startx.

D'après le thread sur gdm, il faut que tu crées le fichier .xsession (copie de .xinitrc), puis que tu le rendes exécutable (chmod +x .xsession). Ensuite, il te reste à configurer gdm pour qu'il démarre sur Xsession (et non pas sur fluxbox).

----------

## yuk159

 :Embarassed:  avais pas vu la deuxieme page

----------

## fb99

en fait j'ai réussi j'ai ajouter à /etc/X11/gdm/Session/fluxbox

numlockx on

delay_idesk &

 :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

tu devrais regarder ca , ca me parrais plus propre comme facon de faire  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=54501

----------

## Dom

C'est ce que j'avais proposé mais après tout ça change pas grand-chose. L'essentiel c'est que ça fonctionne...   :Smile: 

----------

## fb99

j'ai essayé comme ça mais il ne vouais pas lire xsession donc je fais comme ça et tant que ça marche.   :Laughing: 

----------

## yuk159

est-ce que ton ~/.xsession est executable ?

----------

## fb99

non effectivement il ne l'es pas.

Je vais remédier à ça   :Laughing: 

----------

## fb99

voilà il est executable mais ça ne merche toujours pas. Peut-être que j'ai fais faux.

----------

## Dom

Bizarre... Est-ce que tu obtiens un message d'erreur lorsque tu veux utiliser gdm avec Xsession ? Et éventuellement tu pourrais poster le .xsession stp ?

----------

## fb99

 :Embarassed:  j'avais mis .,xsession au lieu de .xsession ha la la

----------

## Dorgendubal

Complément d'info: (je viens de faire exactement les memes erreurs que toi fb99)

.xinitrc ne se lance que si tu lances startx en mode console. Donc si comme moi, tu utilises gdm ou kdm, donc ça sert à rien de l'utiliser

.xsession se lance si tu choisis XSession dans gdm

Si tu utilises fluxbox, alors tu vas devoir modifier le fichier .fluxbox/init

Moi j'ai choisi XSession, qui donc utilise .xsession et voilà mon fichier:

```

# window manager

fluxbox & wmpid=$! 

# fonts

xset +fp $HOME/.fonts

# docks

wmxmms &

wmsm -t 3 -m &

wmpinboard -w &

#memfree &

#bluecpu &

wmmultipop3 &

wmbday -bgcolor "#f4eade" -fontcolor black -hicolor red &

wmzcalc &

wmAppKill &

wmCalClock -S -24 -tekton &

/usr/local/bin/mount.app &

#sim

sleep 1

# progs

Eterm -H 0 -x -g 88x40+0+0 --buttonbar 0 &

#xterm -geometry 82x54+0+15 -fg white -bg black &

#xterm -geometry 82x54+0+15 -fg white -bg black &

# HANG POINT - wait for window manager to exit 

wait $wmpid

```

si t'as des questions, n'hésite pas.

----------

## fb99

oui merci beaucoup drogendubal j'essayerai de rajouter 1 ou 2 chose à mon .xsession mais demain parce que là je suis un peu fatigué.  :Laughing: 

si jamais pour les icônes gentoo elle sont là.

http://www.gentoo.org/images/icons/icons.tar.bz2

----------

## Dorgendubal

merci.

Mais chez moi, j'ai une erreur au lancement de idesk. Il ne trouve pas le fichier de config ou la section Config. C'est bien le fichier .ideskrc qu'il faut créer comme décrit au début de ce post?

----------

## fb99

oui mais il faut créer également un répertoire .idesktop 

avec le_nom_de_ton_icône.ink

voilà un de mes fichiers .ink

```

table Icon

  Command: wolfenstein

  Icon: /root/.idesktop/wolfenstein.png

  X: 1032

  Y: 105

end

```

----------

## Dorgendubal

Ok. Bon je vais aussi essayer demain. Bonne nuit. A plus.

----------

## Dorgendubal

je comprends pas. J'ai exactement fait comment il fallait, à savoir: créer le fichier de Config ".ideskrc", créer le répertoire ".idesktop", y ajouter les fichiers *.Ink. Mais impossible de faire marcher idesk. En le lançant j'obtiens tjrs la meme erreur:

```

Can't find config file, or missing 'Config' table in the config file.

```

----------

## Dom

Est-ce que ton .ideskrc contient bien ça ?

```
table Config

  FontName: tahoma

  FontSize: 8

  FontColor: #ffffff

  PaddingX: 35

  PaddingY: 25

  Locked: true

  HighContrast: false

  Transparency: 120

  Shadow: true

  ShadowColor: #000000

  ShadowX: 1

  ShadowY: 2

  Bold: false

end

```

----------

## Dorgendubal

oui oui. Y'a meme pas de log, aucun message a part celui-la. J'ai meme essayé de refaire un emerge, mais rien n'y fait.

----------

## Dom

```
Can't find config file, or missing 'Config' table in the config file. 
```

Bizarre... Si le fichier .ideskrc contient bien ce qu'il faut, il reste une possibilité (d'après le message d'erreur) : idesk ne le trouve pas. Essaie éventuellement de supprimer ce fichier et de le recréer : on peut parfois faire une erreur d'inattention   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

merde, ça c'est trop con.

Ton message m'as mis la puce à l'oreille.

J'ai effacé mon fichier et re-écris à la main et ça marche.

Le copier-coller avait surement du rajouter un charactère spéciale invisible....

Merci

----------

